# Cold weather trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and a buddy met up this morning to do a little casting before work.Fished about a hour and picked up around 17 or so fat trout,we kept 10 than threw the rest back.Had to quit by 7:30 because our hands were so numb we couldn't cast anymore.Using soft plastics on 3/8oz jig heads slow and deep,color didn't seem to matter . The fishing is starting to pick up.My advice to anyone wanting to get in on some nice winter trout is to key in on deep water adjacent to shallow flats.The trout really stack up in the deep holes when it gets cold,than they move onto the shallower flats when it starts warming up because the shallow mud/shell heats up faster than the deep water. Good luck


----------

